# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Struggling!!!

## Breaking Bald

Everyday seems like a constant mental battle just get on with my day to day things without thinking about my hair loss. I was doing so well but every now and then I keep falling, as soon as I'm home alone and look in the mirror, the reality sets in  :Embarrassment: 

I just want to get a hair transplant and move on, but i know it would only be a temporary fix. You know the hardest thing for me is that I am a guitarist/frontman, music has been my dream career since my early childhood and I never pictured myself as a bald guitar player! It makes me just want to give up my dreams, finding the motivation to carry on is near impossible! It's so ****ing unfair being 23, having lost a good amount of my  hair, I can't stand my appearance this way! It doesn't feel right and it makes me feel old and outcasted!  :Mad:  Why on earth don't we have better treatments!!!???

----------


## fred970

First, don't be ashamed for thinking about your hair loss "all the time", there's nothing wrong with that. I'm better than before but I still think or even talk about it. Yes it's a big issue and there's no other way to look at it. My family, my friends and even my ex-girlfriends understand my pain.

I'm 23 and a diffuse NW5, almost enterely bald, so my case may be different than yours. If you want long hair and can afford it, I suggest you to try a hairpiece and if that doesn't work, you can get on the transplant bandwagon, but be prepared to have multiple procedures of the years. If you want the Walter White hairstyle, you can always look into the temporary scalp micropigmentation. You can take FDA medications. You can use concealers after a HT. You can use a combination of all those solutions. Just don't become desperate and don't tell yourself your life is over. This is just not true. I'm gonna repeat that, it's not true. I thought my life was over when I started balding at 17. Now I'm 23 and bald and I don't regret anything, I have had and still have a great life. Just do your homework and find the solutions that work for you  :Smile: .

----------


## Buster

^
Great advice.

----------


## clandestine

Sending my support to you bratha.

Keep on keeping on, we're all in this together, and it's hard. Especially at a young age.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Thanks for the advice and support guys, I have just been having a couple of really bad days! Dealing with mpb feels like a constant emotional battle everday, I needed a bit of a rant. I'm diffusing so my options are a bit diffucult, a HT wouldn't really be a safe idea and I'm still scared to take propecia. Just gonna stick with minox and hope for the best!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## clandestine

Have you at all considered RU or Keratene?

----------


## Assemblage23

Might be a stupid question but why would we need to have mutiple procedures if one is on propecia and has stabilized his loss?

----------


## fred970

Propecia works forever? Sorry, I didn't know that.

----------


## Assemblage23

> Propecia works forever? Sorry, I didn't know that.


 Many pictures of guys staying on the stuff prove it usually works as long as you take it.

----------


## Breaking Bald

RU is such a pain in the ass to mix/make, don't know much about Keratene, but I don't really trust any of these experimental treatments!

----------


## fred970

Pictures? What about studies?

----------


## Assemblage23

> Pictures? What about studies?


 Bring them on. The voice of reason here is Spencer and I guarantee you he's said fin plus minox should maintain your hair. He's 10 times more knowledgeable about hair loss than all of the posters of this thread combined, easily, no hyperbole.

----------


## BigThinker

> Everyday seems like a constant mental battle just get on with my day to day things without thinking about my hair loss. I was doing so well but every now and then I keep falling, as soon as I'm home alone and look in the mirror, the reality sets in 
> 
> I just want to get a hair transplant and move on, but i know it would only be a temporary fix. You know the hardest thing for me is that I am a guitarist/frontman, music has been my dream career since my early childhood and I never pictured myself as a bald guitar player! It makes me just want to give up my dreams, finding the motivation to carry on is near impossible! It's so ****ing unfair being 23, having lost a good amount of my  hair, I can't stand my appearance this way! It doesn't feel right and it makes me feel old and outcasted!  Why on earth don't we have better treatments!!!???


 Gotta just do your best to "own it", man.  Me being 25 and in the professional world, I'm not as much an outcast.  I got to be in my late teens and early 20s with thick hair, so I don't deserve to complain as much as I do (if at all).

What I mean by "own it", is you gotta just learn to exude confidence and act like you don't care that you're balding.  It's difficult for me to put into words what I mean.  For instance, I notice people glance at my hairline while we're engaged in a 1:1 conversation, and I maintain strict eye contact and continue the conversation as if I don't give a shit.

This is especially hard when you're talking to a cute girl.  There's actually a dime I work with who flirts with me and goes out of her way to talk to me, but sometimes I feel like shit and I don't entertain her passes.  Most of the time, I'm able to think "**** it, you're balding either way and doing what you can treatment-wise.  might as well act like you don't care".  It has helped.

----------


## fred970

I do the opposite, don't pretend it doesn't bother you if it does. I even told girls on one night stands that I hated being bald and that I was going to have a hair transplant soon. It doesn't mean I'm not confident and it didn't change anything for the girl. I think it's better to be honest with yourself and other people.

----------


## Kayman

> I do the opposite, don't pretend it doesn't bother you if it does. I even told girls on one night stands that I hated being bald and that I was going to have a hair transplant soon. It doesn't mean I'm not confident and it didn't change anything for the girl. I think it's better to be honest with yourself and other people.


 Ladies man

----------


## clandestine

Clearly.

----------


## Breaking Bald

So why exactly is Keratene meant to have a lower risk of side effects than fin??

----------


## fred970

Because it doesn't work.

----------


## BudskiiHD

> RU is such a pain in the ass to mix/make, don't know much about Keratene, but I don't really trust any of these experimental treatments!


 You should try these PGD2 inhibitors, they have completed stopped hairloss for a lot of people. Stuff like that is used for treatment already for asthma and other conditions so it should be safe .. i think, but it'll save the hair you've got left but no regrowth. Other people who tried it - no side effects

----------


## clandestine

> Because it doesn't work.


 u mad brah?

----------


## clandestine

> You should try these PGD2 inhibitors, they have completed stopped hairloss for a lot of people. Stuff like that is used for treatment already for asthma and other conditions so it should be safe .. i think, but it'll save the hair you've got left but no regrowth. Other people who tried it - no side effects


 Link to these cases? Stopped hair loss for a lot of people?

----------


## ChrisM

I just got Dutasteride today and took my first pill after a year on Finasteride with no sides but very little to no results really. I also obtained a dermaroller microneedle that I roll gently over my scalp when applying topicals like Regenpure or Minoxidil and it does not cut into the flesh but it creates circulation  through the incision it makes through the sebum and calcified dermal layer of skin and oil to get to the hair follicle to make the minox far more effective that it has been. My optimism has been rekindled.

----------


## clandestine

Cool bro.

I took finasteride for a couple months and got gynecomastia. I still have gynecomastia.
Different bodies.

----------


## BigThinker

> Cool bro.
> 
> I took finasteride for a couple months and got gynecomastia. I still have gynecomastia.
> Different bodies.


 Yeah, it's scary to even think you have gyno.  My chest was warm, itchy, and subsequently uncomfortable for a solid two weeks.  I swear taking a multi with my fin and exercising basically nullified it.

Watching it very closely still obviously.

----------


## Breaking Bald

So desperate for my hair back that I'm constantly considering fin but never make that step because I'm still too cautious of it.

----------


## BigThinker

> So desperate for my hair back that I'm constantly considering fin but never make that step because I'm still too cautious of it.


 Would you be able to take every possible precaution/safety measure (blood work, taper on, etc.) - to ease your worry, if nothing else?

It bums me out to know you're so educated on the drug, obviously pained by watching your hair deteriorate, but unwilling to attempt the only significant preventative measure.

----------


## ChrisM

I took Fin for a year with weak to no sides over time as my body seemed to balance with it.. hard on that were original semi limp in the morning went back to full strength iron wood.  Researching that  oral DHT blockers have the same chemical profile in terms of areas of attack taking Dutasteride with someone who got gyno from Fin would be in way worse shape with Dutasteride. Getting pronounced side effects like that are a setback but then you really to have ask is it worth permanenty f--ing up your body to the point of growing titties that lactate in some cases as I have heard to get your hair back.

----------


## fred970

Once the gyno settles, game over, you're up for surgery. Just be careful.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Would you be able to take every possible precaution/safety measure (blood work, taper on, etc.) - to ease your worry, if nothing else?
> 
> It bums me out to know you're so educated on the drug, obviously pained by watching your hair deteriorate, but unwilling to attempt the only significant preventative measure.


 I would definately take all safety measures BT, I don't know though I still need to think hard about it.

----------


## clandestine

> Once the gyno settles, game over, you're up for surgery. Just be careful.


 Yeah I know.

I'm thinking like next year winter time for surgery, if I find a preventative hair loss treatment with minimal sides.

----------


## ChrisM

Breaking Bald I understand your concern but look at it from this perspective.. would you rather be in the next year increased to another NW level as the MPB hits harder as you have exhausted most if not all of your options past the oral SHT  blockers out there so you back is up against the wall with either accept baldness or so your research and get your blood work up done and feel the comfort of knowing that you are on something that may not manifest side effects in you at all. The ball ache and the limp dick as per morning erections tends to go away over time for some if not most however those who take it from the jump and develop the major sides.. like gynomastia  which it takes time to form breast tissue that can't happen overnight it would never have worked for them anyway as a solution. As these men had more of an estrogen balance in them in addition to free testosterone and DHT and the balance was upset by the addition of the medication. Essentially oral dht blockers do no specific targeting it is a wide buckshot crapshoot where if you luck out in six to twelve months you will know it seeing the gains and if not then at the least your body is unaffected and at the worst your dick is limp forever and you have to have a double mastectomy.

----------


## Aames

Breaking, I truly hate to see you in such a state. I too was once torn between my fear of DHT-inhibitors and my desire to preserve my hair. The choice isn't an easy one. But with that said, can you imagine a life without hair? You seem to take it so severely. Surely taking a small risk is worth it if it means leading a better life?

----------


## clandestine

I agree with Aames. Try a DHT inhibitor you might be fine on it, and then all is well.

If sides, then get off, but at least you've tried.

----------


## BigThinker

> Breaking, I truly hate to see you in such a state. I too was once torn between my fear of DHT-inhibitors and my desire to preserve my hair. The choice isn't an easy one. But with that said, can you imagine a life without hair? You seem to take it so severely. Surely taking a small risk is worth it if it means leading a better life?


 I agree with all this, except I think it IS an easy choice - at least once you hit Nw2.

----------


## Jcm800

Breaking I'm a guitarist myself, ok I'm 44 but I still care about my looks. I don't play live anymore, scared of my diffuse thinning showing up under stage lights.. 

The feeling of helplessness still remains for me at my age, scared to try Fin, guess I may as well buzz and forget it, but it's a monumental step, even at my age, I wish you all the best.

----------


## Stevedawg18

Guitarist here too, really thin hair. Play live several times a month. My suggestion is to invest in a cool hat.

----------

